# Pomegranate recipe?



## Catfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a 5 gallon sweet Pomegranate recipe they wouldn't mind sharing? The fiancee really wants me to make one for her and I thought one of you may have one. I'd like to use Welch's Juice if possible. Thanks everyone.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 10, 2011)

With a starting gravity of 1.092 for a 8 gallon batch from juice
(I over shot my gravity big time for a 6 gallon batch)

12 cans of Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate Concentrate
8 Teaspoons acid blend
8 teaspoons yeast nutrient
32 drops of pectic enzyme
8 cups of inverted white sugar
sulfite, sparkolloid and sorbate as needed
Lalvin EC-1118

Ferment, Stabilize and clear, age 6 months, sweeten then bottle


----------



## Catfish (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you. Do you like how it taste. I don't have a 8 gallon primary so I will cut the recipe in half and start it this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 10, 2011)

It's great tasting. I sweetened with sugar but don't remember what gravity @1.015 I think.


----------



## CrashPat (Jan 11, 2011)

I would keep the 12 cans and measure the gravity and then add sugar from there. I would worry that there would be no body with the recipe in an 8 gallon batch. I think you could use 12 cans for 4 to 6 gallons, but I wouldn't wand to cut it to 6 for 4.

You can always add all ingredients but the sugar and weigh it after a day, then adjust. Just a thought.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Recipe i stole and altered to suit me. My batch is still in the primary but smells amazing and is bubbling away very nicely I used Cotes Des Blanc yeast.

Blueberry Pomegranate Wine 

6 Gallon recipe

6.5 Gallons of 100% Juice
Check sg of juice some are high not much sugar needed. (Sugar to 1.085 Sg)
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
¼ tsp – K-Meta
1 ½ tsp – Tannin
6 Gallons - Water

Pour 2 gallon of juice in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and stir well. Pour the 1 gallon of heated juice with all dissolved sugar in. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp juice and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more juice, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of juice. 

Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. 

Stir twice daily. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. 

You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. \

At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------

